# # of van accessible spaces in private garage, CBC1109A



## Yikes (Aug 8, 2017)

In California, I have a small condo project on a podium over an even smaller private garage.
The planning code requires at least one visitor parking stall, so that stall will be van accessible.
Our resident parking stalls are assigned per CBC 1109A.4, therefore I need one accessible stall (but it need not be marked accessible).

The plan checker is saying that both the resident accessible stall AND the guest accessible stall EACH need to be van accessible.  In other words, they can't share a common 8' loading aisle between them, because  a van stall must have the loading aisle on the passenger side.  That means that two accessible stalls will take up over 34' of garage width!

Does their logic compel TWO van spaces?  or can the guest and resident accessible parking be lumped together, where only one is a van, and the other is a conventional accessible stall, with a shared 8' aisle between them?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

The cunumdrum here as that not all vans require side ramps, many now deploy from the rear.
Also where does it say you can't back into an accessible stall?
The requirement is a performance issue; you are to "provide", how you do so is up to the designer.
Yes, both spaces should be van accessible to accommodate either van or car.
Also as a condo how do you propose to assure that a space is dedicated for a unit? vs the guest space?


----------



## Yikes (Aug 8, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Also where does it say you can't back into an accessible stall?


See italicized words below:

CBC 1109A.8.6 Van accessible parking space. One in every eight accessible spaces, but not less than one, shall be van accessible and shall be constructed in accordance with the following:
1. Each van-accessible parking space shall be 17 feet (5181 mm) wide minimum, and shall provide either of the following:
1.1. A 12-foot (3658 mm) wide minimum parking area and a 5-foot (1524 mm) wide minimum loading and unloading access aisle.
1.2. A 9-foot (2743 mm) wide minimum parking area and an 8-foot (2438 mm) wide minimum loading and unloading access aisle. 
_Access aisles shall be located on the passenger side of the vehicle with the vehicle parked in the forward position_, and shall extend the full required length of the parking spaces they serve.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 8, 2017)

If that is what is adopted, then you will have to comply.

Here they share the loading stall often, because you can back in, and some vehicles are equipped with the driver position is the one that opens.
We don't have the language that you provided, so seems you need to comply with it.


----------



## JBI (Aug 8, 2017)

It's a California thing... 
NYS requires ALL access aisles to be van accessible (8' wide) but does allow the 2 spaces 1 aisle in all cases.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

The distinction with this project is that they are required two (2) dedicated accessible spaces for defined uses.
That being the case where one only is provided for each defined use it must then be a van accessible space first and then a car accessible if additional are provided at each defined use.
Given that this is a "new" project it becomes a scoping requirement that must be allowed for, sorry.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 19, 2017)

Simple, *IF *you have assigned parking, you need two, *IF *you don't have assigned parking, you need one, your choice.

If the owners, later, assign parking, the action is on them not you.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 21, 2017)

*If required to be provided, it must comply, *If not required then it doesn't but what of 11A in CA and FHA/Hud?


----------

